# Brown Algae vs HC!! HELP!



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Are you dosing fertilizers? That may be your problem...

What kind of "brown algae" are you dealing with? Do you have a picture?


----------



## jkhimnmyz (May 8, 2010)

No, I only did one dosage, but that was very early on the setup.


----------



## jkhimnmyz (May 8, 2010)

My friend suggested that, since i had this problem before my tank reset/restart, maybe there is brown algae embedded in the aqua soil somewhere and its established a foundation where the b. algae spread vigorously?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Not fertilizing is probably the cause of your algae problems. 

You seem to have a lot of light, as well. What is your current photoperiod?


----------



## jkhimnmyz (May 8, 2010)

photo period? I took it after i read your reply. But I have my lights on for 7 hours but usually 9 hours, I didnt want them to get shocked. So i need to fertilize with what? I used Root Medics macro and mirco, 6 pumps 1 pump per 5 gallon. I do them in intervals but I only did one dosage.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

If you are using the Root Medic line of products, and feel comfortable using them, then that is fine. There are other methods to dose the same nutrients, but it may be more complicated than you would like at this time.

There is a sticky at the top of the fertilizer subsection of these forums where you can do some reading on the different types of fertilization regimens. 

As with any kind of fertilization, you need a routine. Dosing just once will not be sufficient for the long term health of your plants.


----------



## jkhimnmyz (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Anthony! I think i will start dosing with ferts


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

i think you really need to use one T5HO. I have a 29 gallon and only use a single T5HO and my HC grows great. You can also dose some excell to the infected area's HC loves excell.

Lower your lights or suspend them at least 12 inches above your tank is what i suggest. The lower your lighting the more room for error you have. Your plant demands will be lower and easier to fill so the algae will slowly die. Give it about 3 weeks or more to see improvements.


----------



## Fahnell (Jan 20, 2011)

diatoms. let them be
they will be gone in 1-2 months
is they persist see if your water is high on silica


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

Does high water flow help with brown algae on leaves? The stuff doesn't seem to hang on to leaves well and I'm wondering if stronger water flow would help.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

You could also raise the lighting up a few inches.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

kevmo911 said:


> You could also raise the lighting up a few inches.


if you cant raise your light, use window screen from home depot, i put 1 layer to reduce the light and i think this reduce the light by 20-30%, add 2 layers to reduce it to about 50%.

this is if you cannot raise your lights.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

boringname said:


> Does high water flow help with brown algae on leaves? The stuff doesn't seem to hang on to leaves well and I'm wondering if stronger water flow would help.


stronger flow wont help much, but more water circulation by pump like koralia 1 should help. am still battling the same algae and i could not fix it even with EI dosing and high co2, am going to reduce more light to see if anything happens.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Is it true that a three day black out will help?
also i have a light fixture with 2 x 6700 flora bulbs and 2 x 10k bulbs. which set is best to keep off for the time being until the algae go away?


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

happi said:


> stronger flow wont help much, but more water circulation by pump like koralia 1 should help. am still battling the same algae and i could not fix it even with EI dosing and high co2, am going to reduce more light to see if anything happens.


What about adding iron to precipitate the phosphate out of the water? Has anyone tried this? I think the saltwater people add iron to get rid of phosphates.


----------

